# Avocado family portrait...



## Spydro (6/8/16)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## GrantRez420 (6/8/16)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 62811


Hi @Spydro ,

What coils are u running in the 22s on the picos? How much power do you give them?
I'm struggling to set mine up nicely


----------



## DrSirus-88 (6/8/16)

Looks stunning @Spydro.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/16)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 62811


I get the impression that you like the avo 

I wonder what the collective noun for avoes is...

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/8/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I get the impression that you like the avo
> 
> I wonder what the collective noun for avoes is...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



A troop of avos! @Yiannaki 

Lovely troop indeed @Spydro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I get the impression that you like the avo
> 
> I wonder what the collective noun for avoes is...



I tried googling it but couldn't find anything... One Avo, 2 Avos... a lot of Avo's!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/16)

All this Avo talk has made me take my Avo out of the tank storage basket... time to resurrect the Avo.... I'm sure I can find a Snow Wolf for it...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/16)

Yes the Avo is a fine vaping tank! Back into operation!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (6/8/16)

GrantRez420 said:


> Hi @Spydro ,
> 
> What coils are u running in the 22s on the picos? How much power do you give them?
> I'm struggling to set mine up nicely



I have always built for the juice in each different atty I run it in for mech's where the build determines the power. On the TC mods power for any build can vary widely to dial in what the juice likes best to your personal tastes. I also only make big coils for big wicks to hold more juice for my long lung hits. So I do not make coils small than 2.5mm in any atty. 

The 22's all have dual coils in them (same as the 24's), and have 4mm 24ga, 3mm 26ga and 3mm 26/32 Clapton dual builds that range from .34Ω to .7Ω. On the Pico's I run them within the 30W-60W range. I actually made the 4mm 24 dual .7 build in one SS 22 for a Noisy Cricket that ran it at 100W. But it's working quite well for the juice it runs right now on a Pico @ 40W.


----------



## Spydro (6/8/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I get the impression that you like the avo
> 
> I wonder what the collective noun for avoes is...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



The Avo's are easily my favorite tanks out of all the tanks I have for the TC mods. Most of that because I prefer to do my own builds rather than use stock coils of any kind, and because the Avo's are the best of those I have that I can use my own builds in IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (6/8/16)

Silver said:


> A troop of avos! @Yiannaki
> 
> Lovely troop indeed @Spydro



They are a shrewdness of avo's folks. Why? Because a shrewd person would have at least one of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

Bunch of avos

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wiesbang (7/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> All this Avo talk has made me take my Avo out of the tank storage basket... time to resurrect the Avo.... I'm sure I can find a Snow Wolf for it...
> View attachment 62833


Uncle Rob. How do you feel about the Avo? Is it worth buying?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/16)

wiesbang said:


> Uncle Rob. How do you feel about the Avo? Is it worth buying?



Yes it is @wiesbang... Even though I have got plenty of other tanks and have given away some of them the Avo is tank that I have kept and currently am using for real nice flavour... the one thing I am not crazy about with it is it needs to be filled often... but it's a great tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/8/16)

The Avo retired all of my previous RTA's, and I have no real urge to buy another RTA any time soon.
I get better flavour from this tank than either the Kanger or Ccell ceramic coils (doesn't get much vapetime though - BF's 70%, RDA's 25%, and Avo/ceramic coil tanks 5%)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (7/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it is @wiesbang... Even though I have got plenty of other tanks and have given away some of them the Avo is tank that I have kept and currently am using for real nice flavour... the one thing I am not crazy about with it is it needs to be filled often... but it's a great tank!



You need an Avo 24 bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/8/16)

Avo 24 is the best Rdta love it







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

